# Can't install local apks?!



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, so I've been running CM7 GB for a while now and I noticed in the past few days that I can't install local .apk files. I would consider myself a fairly advanced user meaning I know about the whole 'Unknown Sources' and 'USB Debugging' thing.

For example, I download an apk to my sdcard or click on an existing one I have saved on my sd card and I get the permissions page..."Do you want to install this application?" with the Install and Cancel buttons at the bottom...I tap on Install and nothing....I mean no response...no error...no change in button color. All I can do is click cancel.

Does anyone know what the deal is with this or encountered it before?

The only way I can install an apk (besides the Market) is to connect to USB and use a program like DroidExplorer or AndroidMaster to install. I'm sure I could use adb to install also but that's not the point..

Why can't I click on the Install button?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

For those of you are curious or care, I think I narrowed down my issue with not being able the tap on Install when try to install apk files on my sd card..My closest guess, based on what I've done, is the program I was using, File Manager by Rhythm Software. Nothing against Rhythm Software..honestly their Uninstaller is the only one I've ever used and highly recommend it..it just seems odd..

I sbf'ed all the way back to 340..no problems installing from stock file explorer....
Then installed the 340-602 file...still no problems clicking install...
Then went to 605...yep..no problems..
Then flashed the latest CM7 GB (121911) and used the file explorer I was using before...couldn't install..I even tried Root Explorer and since it did get to the Install screen, I thought it might be the installer package which is why I decided to sbf back in the first place.
Went back and flashed a few previous release of the CM7 GB build...same file manager couldn't install...
Finally, I went back to my old standby, ES File Explorer...haven't had any more problems on CM7 GB (121911) build..

Not quite a conclusive assumption on the software by any means..just wanted to see if anyone has experienced anything like this on other file explorers...


----------



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now I have no idea....it's still happening no matter how I try to install an apk. It must be the Package Installer?? After I flash a rom, it's fine for a while, then I can't tap on Install from the installer screen...It's driving me nuts!!


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

have you tried using the terminal emulator on the phone? just typer
su
install /sdcard/location/theappyouwan.apk
that should install it... if not.. it might help figure out what going on


----------



## jeraspie28 (Jul 5, 2011)

AWESOME! That worked with a little modification.

First, I had to mount /system/app as r/w. Then, intall mnt/sdcard/app.apk /system/app.

Worked like a charm! I really appreciate your help!


----------

